# Acidic soil...



## im1dermike (Aug 9, 2019)

I had a pH test done to my lawn and it came back with a 4.7 reading. I was told this means it's quite acidic. I plan on applying lime to my lawn three times a year (the max listed on the lime bags). Is there anything else I can do? What exactly does this low pH level do? I'm guessing anyway from preventing the grass from growing as best it can to making fertilizers less effective.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

Slightly acidic soil is good, however once pH falls to 5.5, adverse results can start to occur and as the pH keeps dropping, the greater the likelihood of adverse results. For instance, but not limited to: Cation exchange sites on clay and OM hold nutrients and replace the nutrients in the soil solution as they get used by the plant or otherwise depleted. In low pH soils, the excess H+ ion will remove and replace these nutrients from the sites putting them into the soil solution. This can create two problems; one, is an excess of the displaced nutrients and high levels of some nutrients (e.g Mn) can become toxic to the plant and two, the displaced nutrients can be leached out of the root zone and nutrient deficiency can occur. Another problem of low pH soils is that they are less conducive to microbial life. Soil microbes are a major factor in Om decay and soil nutrients derived from OM and minerals. pH also impacts soil weathering and chemical reactions.
The most accurate method for determining the approximate amount of lime needed to achieve a desired pH is to have a Buffer pH test done.


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

Ridgerunner has explained the problems well. Maybe you'd also like to read my article on pH and lime:
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=1610


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

:thumbup: 
Forgot about that post. Thorough and would have saved some time.


----------



## im1dermike (Aug 9, 2019)

Thanks!


----------

